

Facebook Takes $200 Million Investment At $10 Billion Valuation - crsmith
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-takes-200-million-investment-at-10-billion-valuation-2009-5

======
ivanstojic
7.4 billion: Sun Microsystems. Creators of SPARC, Solaris and Java.

10 billion: Facebook. Creators of an applet that lets you water plants.

How the fsck does this happen?

~~~
eugenejen
It is a different market. One is public, another is private market.

Another is about making something people want.

There are less people uses Sparc, Solaris, Java than people wants a "platform"
to write applet that let you water plants.

(How many people has to use java, sparc, solaris? less than 10 million
globally, How many people has to use facebook to check their friends? 100
millon+)

The world is cruel. You can put your heart and soul in inventing some cool
stuffs that worked behind tables and only few appreciate them. So if we wants
to do cool stuffs, you have to forget claps from the audience.

~~~
philwelch
If you add together all the Solaris or Sparc servers and Java programs in the
world, the direct and indirect users would probably dwarf Facebook's. And
that's not even considering the value of each application--I use Facebook but
it's not especially valuable to me, while a certain Java app in my bank's
backend might be more valuable.

------
brianobush
give this some time and the valuation will come in line with reality. I say
reality since there is not a lot of evidence that they can generate revenue
from their model, and more so make a profit and generate free cash flow.

------
pj
omg, there are two of these articles with the exact same title on the front
page right now.

------
tybris
Lets blow some bubbles.

